# Matte paint repair



## blaird03 (Feb 8, 2015)

Hello.

I am looking for some advise here please.
My BMWZ4 (Frozen Grey matte) had a a bumper crack repair and repaint (the damaged area only) and then clear coat ? over all bumper. 
This was done at a reputable body repair shop.
However I have issues with the difference in the colour/tone between the bumper and the body panels..
Attached are pics.

I am going the see the manager and the tech to discuss this next week.


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

looks terrible

wrong colour ...needs matching up better and /or blending


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

If they only painted the damage area - why is the whole bumper different colour now - both rear wings are shown there and the bumpers a different shade ? 

Have they sprayed the whole bumper ? Was it the clear coat they’ve used / sprayed that’s altered the colour / shade ? 

I presume it’s still a matt / frozen finish now ???


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Noooooo  that is truly shocking!

Never dealt with matte paint, but if you look at most cars the bumper match is normally off.

In some cases, an alu bonnet, steel wing & plastic bumper. All slightly off even from factory.

What age is the car?

Guessing they ordered the exact paint & never tried to colour match. Normally various shades etc.... of the same colour.

Another good tip is to get the fuel filler cap sent away to get the exact same colour. Obviously, this would need to be the same material.

Hope that helps :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Can you share more pictures?


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Ideally, showing the match to front wing & bumper.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Colour is miles off matte isn’t hard to apply either! Hopefully they rectify it soon for you.


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Blimey. That looks to be the wrong colour 

Sent from my SM-G9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## blaird03 (Feb 8, 2015)

The clear coat was applied to the whole bumper - I was told.

The car is only 1 year old.

I also had the front bumper repair at same time (bad stone chips).. so have same issue, but not so bad.

Will get some more pics when clear and bright outside.

I am aware that paint will not match 100% over different panels/materials - but it didn’t look like this before that had it !


----------



## blaird03 (Feb 8, 2015)

and thanks for The replies, much appreciated.


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

BMW U83 frozen grey. Isn't that hard to match , looks like they've used the wrong variant, unless there system runs just one shade. Weve painted it before with out any issues, but we were using a bmw pant system. Problem now is as the match is that far of if they cant get an exact match it may need blending into quarter panels. Reason for bumpers being slightly off shade is due to the amount of static they hold which makes metallics/perl colours lay down different. Hope you manage to get it sorted.


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

BMW frozen matte finishes are a nightmare for even BMW bodyshops to sort, and most won’t touch them! (That’s direct from the horses mouth)

I know of a dealer principle that sanctioned a genuine carbon fibre spoiler to be fitted to a brand new M3 in frozen matte - as it had a tiny scratch to the boot lid. Rather than get his team to try and sort it he decided it was a better solution! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Blackroc said:


> BMW frozen matte finishes are a nightmare for even BMW bodyshops to sort, and most won't touch them! (That's direct from the horses mouth)
> 
> I know of a dealer principle that sanctioned a genuine carbon fibre spoiler to be fitted to a brand new M3 in frozen matte - as it had a tiny scratch to the boot lid. Rather than get his team to try and sort it he decided it was a better solution!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would agree with that :thumb:

For me, matte is a custom paint finish & would need to go to a specialist.

I'm still undecided if I should go matte on my next garage queen.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Blackroc said:


> BMW frozen matte finishes are a nightmare for even BMW bodyshops to sort, and most won't touch them! (That's direct from the horses mouth)
> 
> I know of a dealer principle that sanctioned a genuine carbon fibre spoiler to be fitted to a brand new M3 in frozen matte - as it had a tiny scratch to the boot lid. Rather than get his team to try and sort it he decided it was a better solution!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's what I've heard too.

I certainly wouldn't want the bumper blended into the rest of the car, and certainly wouldn't be allowing the person who painted that bumper the chance to blend it in with the rest of the car.


----------



## broncoupe (Aug 19, 2010)

Feel your pain 
But lets be honest Stevie Wonder could of got a better paint match
Had a client with similar colour on a Mercedes SLS several years back 
He got a scratch they painted the whole car


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Why do body shops do this, do they think we are blind and don't care :-(

We should have a named and shamed / congratulated / recommend / avoid body shop list in the section list :speechles


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

SadlyDistracted said:


> Why do body shops do this, do they think we are blind and don't care :-(
> 
> We should have a named and shamed / congratulated / recommend / avoid body shop list in the section list :speechles


If I had of painted that, I would be embarrassed to admit to it or hand it back to customer. I treat every car as if my own and if I've painted something and I'm not happy with it, why would I expect a customer to be happy. But that's the way I was taught with over thirty years experience unfortunately now it's all about speed with alot of bodyshops its quantity over quality now. Even with the newer clear coats it's all about speed with them and faster drying which means less bake time in oven so you can get more cars through. But sadly every trade has it's good and it's bad.


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

Andyb0127 said:


> If I had of painted that, I would be embarrassed to admit to it or hand it back to customer. I treat every car as if my own and if I've painted something and I'm not happy with it, why would I expect a customer to be happy. But that's the way I was taught with over thirty years experience unfortunately now it's all about speed with alot of bodyshops its quantity over quality now. Even with the newer clear coats it's all about speed with them and faster drying which means less bake time in oven so you can get more cars through. But sadly every trade has it's good and it's bad.


Exactly mate I've done jobs before and completely got it wrong but I always find being honest with the customer saves face and they have always been understanding. Times are changing if you look into the drying times of UV clear they have drying times of under a 50 seconds.


----------

